# CL3P20's Winter VMod Sale !! GPU's and Mobo's



## CL3P20

*Its that time again folks!!*









*From now, until the new year... I will be offering a special discount on vmods, for mobo's and GPU's. In order to encourage more competition in the various areas here on OCN [HWbot bench team, and Folding team], I will be offering my services for mods for the following prices:*

GPU's and Mobo's- 15$ for first mod, 10$ for the 2nd
ie- GPUv for 15$ + vMEM for 10$ = full mods for 25$

*If you have a motherboard to mod, please post with the mods you are concerned with/interested in. Mods vary greatly on model type etc...some of the available mods are:*

*Vcore
Vdroop
MCH/NBv
SBv
PCI-E
FSBv
GTLv*

*If you have more 'extreme' tastes for video..and would like a "bench-ready" GPU for use with extreme cooling...I have a few additional mods[listed below] that you might be interested in*








*Cap's and can's:* *re-capping, or adding 2ndary capacitors for input and/or output phases, for increased voltage stability and filtering [for high GPUv]*








*Mosfet direct power connections:* *for extreme voltage/cooling only, or for GPU's that don't have a PCI-E power connection*








*OCP/OVP mod or disable:* *goes hand-in-hand with high GPUv..disables OverCurrentProtection*
















*voltage measure points:* *for monitoring voltage with the GPU installed..relocates measure point for easy access
*







*VDDQ and VDD mods [for certain GPU's]:* *Separate mods for the 2x different memory voltages. Tuning together can increase OC limit of on-board memory.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*
*Last but not least: Shipping is payed by the customer [you] both ways*
. *I encourage people to ship with insurance, as accidents do and have happened to plenty of folks.*

*Anyone in question about my skill level with modding, or past experiences can refer to my photo gallery for some pics of GPU's I have completed for OCN members; Nafljhy, Jarble, Indignity... just as well, here are a few shots of some of my completed GPU's and thread links @ the bottom of this post.*

*Some of my completed 'products'*









completed 9800GTX: GPUv and vmeasure









completed 4850 Xfire: GPUv vMEM and 4x 2ndary caps









completed 4850 Xfire: GPUv and 3x 2ndary caps

















4x completed 8800GS, for Indignity: GPUv and vmeasure









7x completed 9600GSO Dual slot for Nafljhy: GPUv and vmeasure









completed XFX8800GT for Martkilu: GPUv, vmeasure and 3x 2ndary caps

















*Lastly: Requests for mods by PM only please...and thanks in advance for your support! OCN needs faster GPU's and so do you!!*









..heres a few of my mod threads for your reference as well...enjoy!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...farm-pics.html
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-mod-caps.html
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/3913...800-gs-gt.html


----------



## Arbiter419

Bump for AWESOME!

EDIT: Is that a...battlebug?


----------



## Martkilu

YGPM and bump for an awesome modder


----------



## NoGuru

I may want this so subbed cause I'm drunk.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arbiter419* 
Bump for AWESOME!

EDIT: Is that a...battlebug?

...







...

Pm answered... and @ Guru..->







.. Im having a frosty one mehself









*...btw..I got home early today from work...but no GPU's yet...







.....


----------



## NoGuru

So what would this do for my 9600GT?


----------



## CL3P20

..Well cappd and GPUv mod would surely have that thing screaming at over 900mhz core speed with some good cooling..









..Have you not seen Pizzamans SLI scores with his 9600GT's...pretty sure he scored something like 19k using this E8400. By comparison, I only scored 22k using 4850's...so you be the judge there. Often those little GT's will break 1ghz core and 2.2ghz shaders with ease.


----------



## NoGuru

And how long does this mod take?

Doesn't matter just curious and bumping.


----------



## CL3P20

Mods typically will take me 1-3days before shipping, as I test the mod, afterward and set voltage levels for your cooling solution..Forgot to mention, client gets to pick the color scheme of wires and heat-shrink for their GPU...I have 8-9 choices







.

bumpitybump!


----------



## gymenii

Coool! PM Sent.


----------



## CL3P20

...Where are all the folders at..? No one for squeezing PPD outta some GPU's


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


...Where are all the folders at..? No one for squeezing PPD outta some GPU's










oh we are out there







I personally need to get my rig back up to 100% capacity before I go for 150%







but I will be giving you a call at some point


----------



## CallmeRoth

Any idea the results of this with an HD4770?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I may want this so subbed cause I'm drunk.









Lol.









Bump for awsome deal!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
Any idea the results of this with an HD4770?

As long as you can keep it cool..the 4770 might even do 1ghz on the core. Not to sure how they roll with air-cooling, but the GPU's respond great to increased voltage.

*Safe bet with most all GPU's on air cooling is to gain 100mhz core speed from the mod..200mhz if you have aftermarket cooling...more if you will be using water.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


As long as you can keep it cool..the 4770 might even do 1ghz on the core. Not to sure how they roll with air-cooling, but the GPU's respond great to increased voltage.

*Safe bet with most all GPU's on air cooling is to gain 100mhz core speed from the mod..200mhz if you have aftermarket cooling...more if you will be using water.


On XS someone got their 4770 to 1Ghz by just switching to the ASUS Top bios, wonder how high it could go with a volt mod









Free bump and I'll be sending you my card soon


----------



## CL3P20

bump for sale.. updated OP with descriptions on advanced mods for GPU's as well..in case others were wondering about them...


----------



## Protezione

What kinda fun can you do for me with this card:http://asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=MtfhkwGHg91FKxmO

I have 2 of them, but if I were to have them modded, I could only send 1 at a time, as the folding competition is still a priority. Do you set the cards up with a safe voltage for the customers cooling? IE I have a mcw60 block on there and a basic memory and mosfet cooler. Let me know, and I will PM you about prices and all that jazz if you think you can make some magical ppd happen for me (and fps in games too, lol)


----------



## Gwb

Are you going to offer any mobo services?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


What kinda fun can you do for me with this card:http://asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=MtfhkwGHg91FKxmO

I have 2 of them, but if I were to have them modded, *I* could only send 1 at a time, as the folding competition is still a priority. Do you* set the cards up with a safe voltage for the customers cooling*? IE I have a mcw60 block on there and a basic memory and mosfet cooler. Let me know, and I will PM you about prices and all that jazz if you think you can make some magical ppd happen for me (and fps in games too, lol)












9800GTX + mods = 800-900+mhz on water for core speeds...shaders are dependent on what overall load temps will be like...it is very common to see bench runs on vmod'd GTX's with shaders in the 2200mhz range...for folding use on water though you should be perfectly stable around the 1998-2052mhz range.

IMO, my GTX is water-cooled running below stock voltage at 800c/1998s/1175m for gaming use daily...folding at 790/2052/1150.







pulls ~6.4k on the 700 point WU's and just over 7k on the 353's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gwb*


Are you going to offer any mobo services?


* If you have a mobo you would like to mod..please, let me know. My solder station does not discriminate against PCB *


----------



## Protezione

yhpm


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
yhpm











@ Gwb-







If you can list the #'s off the control IC chip in near the center..kinda looks a PLL chip [~14 leg] I can see if I can find a datasheet for it..and work the mod, otherwise its gonna require some additional homework on your part with a DMM.


----------



## CL3P20

updated OP..bump for mods


----------



## CL3P20

mod has been worked for the 5770's folks...!










****Also, mod'd my XFX8800GT AlphaDog, last night...good on water all the way up to OCP limit @ ~1.404v load. Holding 855mhz core/ 2166mhz shaders and 990mhz mem. With LN2, I am hoping to see 2300mhz shaders and 950mhz core


----------



## NoGuru

Nice.


----------



## mattliston

have you ever voltmodded a BFG 6600 OC 512mb? pictures are in one of my threads

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...12mb-volt.html


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
have you ever voltmodded a BFG 6600 OC 512mb? pictures are in one of my threads

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...12mb-volt.html

no...but today sounds like as good a day as any I suppose


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anything for this card: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...JL._SS500_.jpg
I have it now 800/1000


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Would you be willing to do some mods to a GTX 295? I would basically want any and all options which could ever potentially be of use. It is a HydroCopper Co-Op, single PCB and full cover water block.

How about a E760 Classified? Again, I would be happy to have any service you could offer. I do not know if you have worked on these items before, but I would be willing to let you experiment with them for longer than usual, if that kind of thing would help (you or me)









On second thought, with repeated RMAs, leading to a situation where I am awaiting my 4th mobo in three months, perhaps it would not be wise to void the warranty on the E760.

I am interested in having you mod the 295 though, if you are interested.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Zealot- If you could find some better pics...back of the PCB and under the cooler, I can find out some more info...I cant tell which PCB rev it has









@ Dundee- sadly, the voltage IC for the 295's is still under NDA [as well as the 5870's]..the only mods available are for re-capping, to add stability at higher GPUv and core speeds. Since these cards shader clocks correlate to the core speed, temps will be the limiting factor in most cases, as the shaders need to be above the 1600mhz strap for the core to clock above 800mhz happily.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice out today


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ Zealot- If you could find some better pics...back of the PCB and under the cooler, I can find out some more info...I cant tell which PCB rev it has









@ Dundee- sadly, the voltage IC for the 295's is still under NDA [as well as the 5870's]..the only mods available are for re-capping, to add stability at higher GPUv and core speeds. Since these cards shader clocks correlate to the core speed, temps will be the limiting factor in most cases, as the shaders need to be above the 1600mhz strap for the core to clock above 800mhz happily.


Awesome, I would love for you to re-cap it. It is under H20, so max gpu temp I have seen is ~34c (requested 743 core w/ linked shaders); another guy on here has a 295 HydroCopper, he has the exact same 34c max.

You can't do VMeasure? It would still be worth it (for just a re-cap), as I do plan on increasing the voltage with a BIOS re-flash.


----------



## CL3P20

...posted the GPUv mod for the Zotac edition 9600GT, in my mod guide...for those that have them...







*courtesy of Pizzaman









@ Dundee...yeah, I can put vmeasures on of course..for vDDQ/vDD/vDDC and add 2ndary caps to the output phase's of the GPU


----------



## Tank

would this even be worth it to do to my girls old 8500GT? card is so useless as it is now so just curious what can be done to it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
...posted the GPUv mod for the Zotac edition 9600GT, in my mod guide...for those that have them...







*courtesy of Pizzaman









What a coincidence, I have a Zotac 9600GT







Thanks guy's.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What a coincidence, I have a Zotac 9600GT







Thanks guy's.

NP man. I've had serval peeps ask about it. I have one in my wife's comp and was going to work the mod, but actually found a site that had already worked it. Just made my job a little easier.


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


...posted the GPUv mod for the Zotac edition 9600GT, in my mod guide...for those that have them...







*courtesy of Pizzaman









@ Dundee...yeah, I can put vmeasures on of course..for vDDQ/vDD/vDDC and add 2ndary caps to the output phase's of the GPU


Great, PM me your shipping info, or whatever it is that we do from here.









If you could also include an itemized list of possible mods in the PM/post, that would be great.

Any chance that since the 295 Co-Op is a newer card, you will discover some new mod to do to it? I am an avid overclocker, but I also just like the idea of having unique components in my rig, know what I mean?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee* 
Great, PM me your shipping info, or whatever it is that we do from here.









If you could also include an itemized list of possible mods in the PM/post, that would be great.

Any chance that since the 295 Co-Op is a newer card, you will discover some new mod to do to it? I am an avid overclocker, but I also just like the idea of having unique components in my rig, know what I mean?


*Mods available for your GPU:*
*GPUv measure
vDDQ measure
vDD measure
output caps on all power phases*

**As for the Co-op...is that single PCB..? Cause those use a different IC controller...and there are GPUv mods for those I believe...


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*Mods available for your GPU:*
*GPUv measure*
*vDDQ measure*
*vDD measure*
*output caps on all power phases*

**As for the Co-op...is that single PCB..? Cause those use a different IC controller...and there are GPUv mods for those I believe...

Yes, Co-Op just means single PCB. HydroCopper is the Evga full cover water block.

If you need to do additional research after you get the card, that is fine, take your time.


----------



## CL3P20

So its EVGA- single PCB GTX295...like this one here..?


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

I PM'd you some pictures of the back, I cleaned off one of the Hynix modules.(Are those VRAM?)

Thanks.


----------



## tha d0ctor

can you mod a gtx 295?


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
can you mod a gtx 295?

tha d0ctor
Yes, that is what we're talking about; I'm about to have him do mine for vMeasure on vGPU, vDDQ, and vDD, and some re-capping hopefully.

There is still a NDA active on the ICs, so he can't do some of the usual mods yet, same for the 5870.

CL3P20
The caps are basically flush with the water block, so if the caps are taller, the block would need to be machined. or something. They are perfectly vertical, that is the only way they fit.

I noticed that info about vDD & vDDQ I sort of asked you to put in your thread, it's already there, d'oh!


----------



## tha d0ctor

cool beans im gonna put this in my favorites and once I determine my cooling/soft volt mod/temps on my gtx 295 when it comes in i should be all set w00t


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Did you get the photos?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

man, im debating on getting a few 9600s and sending them to you for some dice level volt mods.


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
man, im debating on getting a few 9600s and sending them to you for some dice level volt mods.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
man, im debating on getting a few 9600s and sending them to you for some dice level volt mods.









Just don't get GT's. I'm working really hard for mt first trophy.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
man, im debating on getting a few 9600s and sending them to you for some dice level volt mods.









I have the fastest 2x 8800GS's on record...







...I could just flash them to 9600's and get those records too







...*DL's nibitor* ....









*I run 1070 core / 2216 shaders and 1055 mem for benching with my GS's after re-capping them







...still tuning though..there might be more left in them yet.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I have the fastest 2x 8800GS's on record...







...I could just flash them to 9600's and get those records too







...*DL's nibitor* ....









*I run 1070 core / 2216 shaders and 1055 mem for benching with my GS's after re-capping them







...still tuning though..there might be more left in them yet.

oh i just want the 06 WR, i want to take my i7 to 4.7ghz, and get some 9600s modded by you and break some records. let me price out the gear


----------



## CL3P20

Please...just give me EVGA..you will get your trophies


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

hahah ill search for 2 9600s and get a dice pot for each. god knows i cant play with the big dogs with their 4 5870s lol. i got my 30k and im happy now.... for now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What could I expect from my 4890 Toxic? It's a little choked for air as it's in Crossfire, but I could switch it to be the bottom card.

Currenty, I can complete Vantage at 1000/1100 with the fans on 100% with the voltages raised to 1.45V/1.25V and my CPU at 4.3GHz. I haven't tried raising the CPU yet, but if I go to 1000/1200, one of the GPU's (not sure which one) freezes.

Also, is it possible to solder on an 8-pin PCI-E power and flash my Diamond XOC to the Toxic BIOS?

Because that would be glorious. This card actually OC's better than my Toxic given the same voltages.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
oh i just want the 06 WR, i want to take my i7 to 4.7ghz, and get some 9600s modded by you and break some records. let me price out the gear









Cool. Just leave the single card Vantage for me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Please...just give me EVGA..you will get your trophies









Remember CL, not all the EVGA GT's are Samsung. Though, I do know how to tell which modules they have from the front of the card with cooler on(pic added). That's only for reference designs though.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Cool. Just leave the single card Vantage for me.









Remember CL, not all the EVGA GT's are Samsung. Though, I do know how to tell which modules they have from the front of the card with cooler on(pic added). That's only for reference designs though.

Gotta rep that^^







I didnt even mention why EVGA...yet Pizza knows...the force is strong with him.

@ bassplayer- 4890's take mods well..but with shaders/core being raised together, cooling is always your first limit to overcome with ATI. With mods, you might be able to bench 100mhz higher than your current high clock...DDR5 can be bumped up in speed a bit too with some additional voltage.

**IMO- I was getting 21k with my Xfired 4850 setup [using e8400] most folks that I have seen with i7+xfired 4890's will pull ~25k with a decent OC on their CPU....so the mods go bring quite a bit of performance with them, provided you can keep the GPU cool.


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

CL3P20: What are the maximum voltages for the 295?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm so lost about this whole voltage thing.

Using GPU Tool, I set my voltages at 1.5V core and 1.3V memory. For some reason, I cannot make it through 3DMark06 at 1040/1110 on the Toxic and 1000/1110 on the Diamond. I made it through fine on Vantage... I can't even get 10 seconds past the first scene.

GPU-Z reads the voltages after I put them in.. but I'm confused. The VID on the Diamond is 1.3125V core/1.2V memory. Bumping this to 1.5V/1.3V won't give me 75MHz core and 50MHz memory over stock (925/1050)? Same with the Toxic, but from 1.4V and 960MHz core.

Ideally, I want 1050MHz core and 1200MHz memory on both. Is this possible?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee* 
CL3P20: What are the maximum voltages for the 295?

I believe OCP hits at 1.4v...but I would not run more than ~1.25-1.28v on air. Shader clock speeds might be limited still depending on temps though...those GPU's are jam packed with shaders..and the funky core straps can make it difficult to 'nail' the clocks you want sometimes if your cooling is not up to keeping the shaders cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I'm so lost about this whole voltage thing.

Using GPU Tool, I set my voltages at 1.5V core and 1.3V memory. For some reason, I cannot make it through 3DMark06 at 1040/1110 on the Toxic and 1000/1110 on the Diamond. I made it through fine on Vantage... I can't even get 10 seconds past the first scene.

GPU-Z reads the voltages after I put them in.. but I'm confused. The VID on the Diamond is 1.3125V core/1.2V memory. Bumping this to 1.5V/1.3V won't give me 75MHz core and 50MHz memory over stock (925/1050)? Same with the Toxic, but from 1.4V and 960MHz core.

Ideally, I want 1050MHz core and 1200MHz memory on both. Is this possible?


Since shaders are locked with the core speed...you might be at a cooling limit and not a voltage limit..same happened with my 4850's...regardless of voltage, they would not clock beyond 865mhz....with load temps @ 41c


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Since shaders are locked with the core speed...you might be at a cooling limit and not a voltage limit..same happened with my 4850's...regardless of voltage, they would not clock beyond 865mhz....with load temps @ 41c









Wait... how could it be a cooling limit if they were only at 41Â°C?


----------



## CL3P20

Shaders need to be cold...and with soooo many of them packed together..they build internal heat quickly. Its just like CPU cache...if you look at a E7xxx @ whatever speed, with X-vcore, compared to an E8xxx at the same speed and vcore, typically the CPU with more cache has the higher internal temp...and can hit temp walls sooner as well when OC'ing.

Same can be said for GPU's... the more shaders, the more internal heat is build-up. This is why a GTX285 will not hit 2100mhz shaders on water cooling...there is just to much heat build-up going on for them to be stable there.

IMO- If you provide more voltage and cannot get the GPU stable...and temps are great..you may be at the clock limit of the GPU's core...or simply a temp limit for the shaders.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*











9800GTX + mods = 800-900+mhz on water for core speeds...shaders are dependent on what overall load temps will be like...it is very common to see bench runs on vmod'd GTX's with shaders in the 2200mhz range...for folding use on water though you should be perfectly stable around the 1998-2052mhz range.

*IMO, my GTX is water-cooled running below stock voltage at 800c/1998s/1175m for gaming use daily...folding at 790/2052/1150.







pulls ~6.4k on the 700 point WU's and just over 7k on the 353's*.

* If you have a mobo you would like to mod..please, let me know. My solder station does not discriminate against PCB *










HOLY . . .
You are pulling more than a stock GTX 285 in some situations!


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I believe OCP hits at 1.4v...but I would not run more than ~1.25-1.28v on air. Shader clock speeds might be limited still depending on temps though...those GPU's are jam packed with shaders..and the funky core straps can make it difficult to 'nail' the clocks you want sometimes if your cooling is not up to keeping the shaders cool.

Since shaders are locked with the core speed...you might be at a cooling limit and not a voltage limit..same happened with my 4850's...regardless of voltage, they would not clock beyond 865mhz....with load temps @ 41c










I believe I was on the 756 MHz strap (743 requested) with linked shaders, I would not see over 34c in heavy use. (1200 memory). I still need to Furmark it etc. But the other Hydro on here, after he reapplied TIM like me, he has run Furmark, and he gets the same 34c max. Does that not bode well?

Edit: I will wait until I have more screen captures, to solicit your opinion, with regards to my specific situation (I can imagine you would not want to say other than generally, without more specific info).

People were complaining that the HydroCoppers were only OC'd to 600 MHz from the factory, but mine seems destined for a big OC.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Shaders need to be cold...and with soooo many of them packed together..they build internal heat quickly. Its just like CPU cache...if you look at a E7xxx @ whatever speed, with X-vcore, compared to an E8xxx at the same speed and vcore, typically the CPU with more cache has the higher internal temp...and can hit temp walls sooner as well when OC'ing.

Same can be said for GPU's... the more shaders, the more internal heat is build-up. This is why a GTX285 will not hit 2100mhz shaders on water cooling...there is just to much heat build-up going on for them to be stable there.

IMO- If you provide more voltage and cannot get the GPU stable...and temps are great..you may be at the clock limit of the GPU's core...or simply a temp limit for the shaders.


soo...... couple of intel fans on the back side should help


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


HOLY . . .
You are pulling more than a stock GTX 285 in some situations!










...thats stock GPUv with water cooling...I have not adjusted GPUv over the stock voltage of 1.2v so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee*


I believe I was on the 756 MHz strap (743 requested) with linked shaders, I would not see over 34c in heavy use. (1200 memory). I still need to Furmark it etc. But the other Hydro on here, after he reapplied TIM like me, he has run Furmark, and he gets the same 34c max. Does that not bode well?

Edit: I will wait until I have more screen captures, to solicit your opinion, with regards to my specific situation (I can imagine you would not want to say other than generally, without more specific info).

People were complaining that the HydroCoppers were only OC'd to 600 MHz from the factory, but mine seems destined for a big OC.


Maybe there are other voltages here that need to be adjusted for stability @ higher clocks..







I have been reading some threads over on XS, specifically on the vDDQ mem voltage and its relation to the memory IO..which is basically the integrated MCH of the GPU core...... Any info you have on clock speeds, and voltages would be appreciated though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


soo...... couple of intel fans on the back side should help










..Might...even lowering PCB temps can reduce core temps.


----------



## mattliston

hey,a few C*'s might equal to a few more %. its worth a shot if you are going for the max clock


----------



## CL3P20

Some fresh meat today...the victim is pictured next to its already frankendstein'd kin *insert menacing, evil laugh here*







:










Closeup of GPUv/vMEM and 3x 2ndary output caps on XFX8800GT 'AlphaDog' edition


----------



## NoGuru

I hear ohh's and ahh's.


----------



## CL3P20

pics as we go here folks...









*XFX themed 8800GT: GPUv, vmeasure for core and memory + 3x secondary caps [remote located] for GPUv output phases.







*










...still waiting for the caps to dry in place before they get soldered in-line.


----------



## PizzaMan

Those relocated caps look nice! Much harder to brake off like that.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


pics as we go here folks...









*XFX themed 8800GT: GPUv, vmeasure for core and memory + 3x secondary caps [remote located] for GPUv output phases.







*










...still waiting for the caps to dry in place before they get soldered in-line.










And I thought my card was purty beforehand


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Those relocated caps look nice! Much harder to brake off like that.


Tell me about it...


----------



## CL3P20

Moar pics...all finished.









GPUv set at 1.31v idle...1.295v load. Stable at 775mhz core / 1836mhz shaders / 990mhz mem. I tightened up the stock cooler some...dropped temps by 4c..changing TIM might yield lower temps still. Idle temps are ~48c...load ~72c.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Moar pics...all finished.









GPUv set at 1.31v idle...1.295v load. Stable at 775mhz core / 1836mhz shaders / 990mhz mem. I tightened up the stock cooler some...dropped temps by 4c..changing TIM might yield lower temps still. Idle temps are ~48c...load ~72c.



















Looks great and sweet oc = happy martkilu xD
Can't wait to try this out (def sending you future cards)


----------



## CL3P20

Well...I have at least 30$ in VR's...waiting for GPU's to mate them with.....but I need more 'victims'







:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, sometimes i hate it that i live in the Netherlands......
i would like to mod my point of view 9600gt 1gig, but i know my own soldering hand, im able to solder switches to wires etc, but im pretty sure i wont be able to do such amazing stuff as you do CL3P20, and some others...








I think it would be around â‚¬20, maybe more for shipping, and than a lot of money for the mods i would choose, no half work off course if i send it all the way to you...
Ive got to find out what it would cost, but i wont spend that much on my baby...


----------



## CL3P20

You could always buy it and ship from a vendor in the US...then only pay shipping to Netherlands 1x...







wat denk je?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmmzz, problem is i have one over here, and buying a new one would be a 9800gtx or 9600gso i think, ive got the twin turbo so ive got cooling enough....

ill check out some sites like newegg etc, if they have some nice offers...
i would like to do it, but money is still the limiting factor...









and btw, did you translate that with a site, or just did it yourselve?









[edit]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130339
with at least vgpu+vmem for $25, caps+mesurepoints=?
shipping: $20? couldnt find anything atm...
Total: $180 without caps+mesurepoints... so that is 122 euro, without the caps etc... a bit more than i want...xD

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130509
with at least vgpu+vmem for $25, caps+mesurepoints=?
shipping: $20?
Total: $125 without caps etc, so 85 euro, i got to think about it but this would fit more in my budget atm...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmmzz, problem is i have one over here, and buying a new one would be a 9800gtx or 9600gso i think, ive got the twin turbo so ive got cooling enough....

ill check out some sites like newegg etc, if they have some nice offers... 
i would like to do it, but money is still the limiting factor...









and btw, did you translate that with a site, or just did it yourselve?









[edit]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130339
with at least vgpu+vmem for $25, caps+mesurepoints=?
shipping: $20? couldnt find anything atm...
Total: $180 without caps+mesurepoints... so that is 122 euro, without the caps etc... a bit more than i want...xD

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130509
with at least vgpu+vmem for $25, caps+mesurepoints=?
shipping: $20? 
Total: $125 without caps etc, so 85 euro, i got to think about it but this would fit more in my budget atm...










That GSO is DDR2. I would stay away from GPUs with DDR2 if you can. It will quickly bottleneck the card compared to DDR3. If you can save up a little bit more, you would be very happy with the GTX+.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
That GSO is DDR2. I would stay away from GPUs with DDR2 if you can. It will quickly bottleneck the card compared to DDR3. If you can save up a little bit more, you would be very happy with the GTX+.

thanx for the info








Im now using a 9600gt(in my silent rig) but i like to keep that one unmodded cause i like to have a backup card i can rely on.
Sure i can save up a bit more, but i heard a lot of good things about those gso's...

Are there other cards that hold well under the pressure of a volt mod?
And that could have the Twin Turbo cooler on them? Cause i would like to re-use those parts if possible.

This is the list of compatible cards(i want to stay with nvidia







):
nVIDIA GeForce
GTS250
9800GTX+, 9800GTX, 9800GT
9600GT, 9600GSO
8800GTS(G92), 8800GT,
8600, 8500, 8400,
7950GT, 7900, 7800, 7300,
6800, 6600 series

gts 250
9800gtx+

so i think it should be one of these....
The 9800gtx+ is the same price as the gts250, but with free shipping...
So whats better? i think the gts250... Its also for sale as 1gb version for 20 dollars more, would that be a good idea? Sure its a lot above my budget(~$200=135euro), but ive got to think about it...

anyways free bumps,
im not sure if i want this, and what would be the use of this card, i guess it would be a physics card in my main rig if i dont bench... Cause my second rig should be silent, and this rig has got a 275gtx 1.8gig... so for a main card i wont use it i guess....


----------



## PizzaMan

GTS250 is pretty much a rebranded 9800GTX+

They made a DDR3 9600GSO, but I can't seem to find any for sale ATM.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, the speeds are higher from that 250, and its the same price...








also wasnt the gts250 55nm and the 9800gtx+ 65nm?

looking at the money i would choose the gddr3 gso, but for the specs it would be a gts250...
only a bit useless with my current cards...


----------



## PizzaMan

9800GTX = 65nm
9800GTX+ = 55nm


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh okay








but still the speeds are a bit higher on the gts250, arent there any other differences? cause basicly if only the speeds are higher, the 9800gtx+ would give a higher oc percentage...


----------



## PizzaMan

The GTS is most likely a little bit more refined process. It has OpenGl 3.0 vs the GTX's 2.1. The GTS is also rated for 150w vs 140w on the GTX. It's also 1.5" shorter on the refernece design. I think the GTS would be the better clocker.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmmkay, more stuff to think about








the more i think about it, the more i would like to do it, but its a lot of money.... for something that i dont use a lot...


----------



## iandroo888

do u have any guides for those who want to do it ourselves? for like the 8800GT, 8800GTS, 8800GTX, 9800GT


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
do u have any guides for those who want to do it ourselves? for like the 8800GT, 8800GTS, 8800GTX, 9800GT

This guide from CL3P20 is what you seek.


----------



## CL3P20

GTS250 ftw! A lot of them come with 1x 6pin connector too...instead of 2x6pin like the 9800GTX...

*Thanks for holding it down Pizza...I have little time this week...down in Santa Cruz on Verizon work...









**Trying to fix my photobucket too....too many views, exceeded bandwidth


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
GTS250 ftw! A lot of them come with 1x 6pin connector too...instead of 2x6pin like the 9800GTX...

*Thanks for holding it down Pizza...I have little time this week...down in Santa Cruz on Verizon work...









**Trying to fix my photobucket too....too many views, exceeded bandwidth









hmm, but with less power connectors doesnt it have less power draw, so less performance?

@ photobucket, lool, ur just too famous...









btw, pm coming your way


----------



## CL3P20

Photobucket fixed...









@ bastiaan- With the core reduction from 65->55nm the core and shaders require less current to "do their thing"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

so thats more power(performance) with less heat, i like that...


----------



## PizzaMan

Like the new pics in OP. Looks nice. What's that on top of the four 8800GSs?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Like the new pics in OP. Looks nice. What's that on top of the four 8800GSs?

..battlebug ... mod'd of course









*gonna update the OP with completed GPU's related to this thread...sounds like I have a GTS250 and GTX295 on the way soon, for some cosmetic surgery


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:

And we just want to.. [ clap ] Pump.. you up!










Quote:

Hans: Sorry, Mr. Girly-Man, but here's a treat for your girlfriend!

[ Hans & Franz flex their muscles egotistically ]


----------



## CL3P20

I love those guys..







hehe'

*Look for new Gallery thread tonight in vmodding section. I'll be starting it up later once I am finished at this cell site...short day today.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its sure that at least a gts250 is coming up








btw, the more picture the better it is, i like to see mods like these...


----------



## CL3P20

mod gallery thread is open..for those of you that have some mod'd gear...check it and post some pics of your handy work!! _You_ cant let me be the only one !
http://www.overclock.net/general-vol...d-belongs.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I might have to send my motherboard your way... I soldered the new resistor on today, but it's a pretty sloppy job. I'm scared to try it and see if it works!


----------



## CL3P20

It will either boot or it wont... shouldnt hurt anything to try... You can check the resistor for continuity to ground, to verify at least one of the connections it has to the PCB.. Also, the resistance level should read differently if it is 'tapped in' to the mobo circuit...if not it will read stock resistance.

..send it if you like.. Its been 3x whole days since I soldered something...my hand is starting to get the shakes


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

PM'd you. I think the solder that was where the resistor was supposed to be is lo longer there.... fixable?


----------



## Matt*S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
PM'd you. I think the solder that was where the resistor was supposed to be is lo longer there.... fixable?

Always Fixable...and CL3P20 is the one to do it!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


PM'd you. I think the solder that was where the resistor was supposed to be is lo longer there.... fixable?


Pics?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I won't be able to get them up until tomorrow. But I didn't have a soldering iron that had a fine enough tip.


----------



## CL3P20

Well, I have a 1mil pencil tip for my Hakko...should do the job, as long as there is some solder in the PCB for me to land to...

*I have a few inquiries about modding sound cards as well...as mobo's. Its all the same to me folks...if you have something to mod, prices from the OP apply until the end of this year!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its a pain in the ass to order a gpu in the US, if you are living in the Netherlands... but its almost done...








still waiting for paypal to get my money....

I was reading a bit about the gts250 and it seems to have the same max temp as my gtx275, 105c so thats nice







The cooler is almost the same, and the gpu is a bit smaller so it should be colder than my gtx. After the mod it should, also with stock cooling, be cool enough to overclock it a lot, and still get reasonable temps.
Ive also got a fan pointed in the direction of the gpu's as intake, so fresh air for the beasties


----------



## CL3P20

bump for mods..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lets give this man an other bump









still waiting for the money CL3P20, but it should be here 11/11...
and then, youve got some work to do


----------



## CryWin

What will this get out of an 8800GS on average?


----------



## tha d0ctor

that probably depends if its the g80 or the g92, g92 will see the real gains


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


What will this get out of an 8800GS on average?



I have achieved over 800mhz core and 2100mhz shaders with water cooling on all of the GS's I have mod'd..1998mhz shaders with air cooling + mods. With Samsung memory..1050-1200mhz is achievable as well for daily use with active memory cooling.

Here is a screeny of PPD from 2x mod'd 8800GS's










*On subzero...this is more what you can expect out of a GS


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm trying to get some money together to see if I can send it your way. Might have to sell some stuff!


----------



## CL3P20

sounds like a plan 'Bass'







I'll keep thinking 'positive thoughts' for your budget









....any others interested in spicing up a GPU...before we get into the next Hwbot contest..? It will be for single GPU only...so be prepared!


----------



## Assassin48

would a 5770 even stand a chance in the competition ?


----------



## CL3P20

For certain... *AM3* doesnt discriminate against GPU type...only raw speed







Keep in mind, that the brackets for the comp will based off CPU type..NOT GPU, as AM3 is very CPU bound as well. One can make up for a lack of GPU with CPU...or vise versa...so the comp should prove to be a real "race" for the finish.


----------



## Assassin48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


For certain... *AM3* doesnt discriminate against GPU type...only raw speed







Keep in mind, that the brackets for the comp will based off CPU type..NOT GPU, as AM3 is very CPU bound as well. One can make up for a lack of GPU with CPU...or vise versa...so the comp should prove to be a real "race" for the finish.


How long will it take to mod a 5770 ?

I might have enough money in my PP


----------



## SmasherBasher

CL...what can you do with my sig board? This thing has bad vdrop/ BIOS shows 1.5500V and CPUZ shows 1.47xx Is it worth the time/hassle or is it a lost cause siince I can't even adjust NB voltage - or can that be worked too?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Assassin48*


How long will it take to mod a 5770 ?

I might have enough money in my PP


 PM answered









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


CL...what can you do with my sig board? This thing has bad vdrop/ BIOS shows 1.5500V and CPUZ shows 1.47xx Is it worth the time/hassle or is it a lost cause siince I can't even adjust NB voltage - or can that be worked too?


 I will check it out, and see if I can find any known mods....if not, I will need you to take some good macro pics around the CPU socket [by the RAM] and NB area as well..I can most likely find datasheets and work the mods based off of them.


----------



## SmasherBasher

PM sent for GPU Vmod. (8800GTS)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Still trying to get a hold of a decent camera! I might have to use a point and shoot and hope it can get a decent picture... Apparently none of my friends had a DSLR or anything nice like that.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Still trying to get a hold of a decent camera! I might have to use a point and shoot and hope it can get a decent picture... Apparently none of my friends had a DSLR or anything nice like that.


Try taking your pics with the camera sitting stationary.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Try taking your pics with the camera sitting stationary.

For certain! Most camera's have a "flower" or 'Macros' mode for taking close up's...using a bright background, and having good ambient lighting will help as well...as you shouldnt have to use the flash [which can 'wash' out objects with tooo much light/exposure].

@ SmasherBasher- the DMM you linked in the PM is perfect...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pictures incoming. I have higher resolution photos if you want, PM me your email and I'll send them your way. From seeing these, I believe there's hope now. It's a little ugly, but it looks fixable.


----------



## theo.gr

Measure the resistance of the next resistors..If they are all about the same then u know what to do!!!


----------



## CL3P20

looks perfectly repairable to me..


----------



## tha d0ctor

i've taken random resistyors off another card that look about the same and the card worked afterwards, lower stock GPU but I got the same overclocks in the end


----------



## CL3P20

the pic is a 'mobo' though..not a GPU :


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
the pic is a UD5 though..not a GPU









UD4P!

PM me your addy?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
UD4P!



...







...uh..what are you talking about..









ygpm


----------



## CL3P20

pics of Patch's 5870...added SMD caps to output phases of GPUv, 6.3v caps to both vDD, vDDQ mem phases.. vmeasure points for: GPUV, vMEM input voltages and output voltages for GPUv, vMEM, vDD, vDDQ.









looking for a darn 20k vr for OCP..but dont know if I will have time to pick one up or not..have to drive in to downtown..midweek =







..besides..Patch is getting anxious to bench wiff' cold


































@ Patch..made some different sinks for the inductors too..and fets


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Beautiful work. My board should be shipping out today.

How do I go about paying you?


----------



## CL3P20

Payment for any/all mods will be dealt with, once I have posted pics of the completed 'victim'...

*I dont have a i7 CPU to test your mobo with either







...so all I will be able to do it confirm that the resistor is connected, once its moved...I cant really test it and confirm it is working..you dont have a spare CPU to send in socket do you..?


----------



## tha d0ctor

don't be suprised if you see an 'i7/x58 combo deal' on the marketplace within a few weeks


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
pics of Patch's 5870...added SMD caps to output phases of GPUv, 6.3v caps to both vDD, vDDQ mem phases.. vmeasure points for: GPUV, vMEM input voltages and output voltages for GPUv, vMEM, vDD, vDDQ.









looking for a darn 20k vr for OCP..but dont know if I will have time to pick one up or not..have to drive in to downtown..midweek =







..besides..Patch is getting anxious to bench wiff' cold


































@ Patch..made some different sinks for the inductors too..and fets

OOH. That's awesome!









Tell you what, if you could do me a favor and just solder the OCP wires for me I'll solder on a resistor. I have a 20vr at home.









That way I may be able to bench it this weekend with the Patchpot on my 3540.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

My processor is useless without the board... so that'll be coming your way. Also, will you be able to test out crossfire? I think I killed the first PCI-E slot when I tried my mod. Everything is working fine currently except that slot. I decided to hook everything up and run it at stock and it seems to be working well enough.

How are you going to test to see if the mod is working?


----------



## CL3P20

im not gonna test the bclock mod..just need a cpu in socket to confirm the mobo still works







.

The bclock mod will work once the resistor is moved..its a hardware limitation..not a voltage thing, so once moved your good to go







I dont have any ATI gpu's atm..but can pop some GS's in there and see if they both load up....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sounds awesome. I'll see if I can get it your way tomorrow!


----------



## CL3P20

GTS250 arrived.. mods soon


----------



## tha d0ctor

sexy, you should start 'testing' card for people

and by 'testing' I mean making hwbot runs in ur name







for extra points before they ship


----------



## CL3P20

LMAO- ..I bench a 'conservative' OC @ the customers tuned voltage level..for their benefit, to have a rough idea of how/what to expect once the GPU arrives.

*I look for 'special' PCB revisions for my own personal conquests







..ie- 4x2 power phase Dual-slot 9600GSO [vs. 3x1 standard]..etc.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
GTS250 arrived.. mods soon









w00t







i really cant wait


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So... I'm having trouble convincing myself to send the board...

Would the dead PCI-E slot have to do with the missing resistor?


----------



## CL3P20

..I dunno..could be indeed.

Most of the time there are 2x ways the slot goes bad...signal-wise..and voltage-wise..

If you have a DMM you can check votage on teh backside of the PCI-E slot..even with no GPU there should be 12v ready and waiting...if not..then







..as I doubt the resistor killed the voltage supplied to the GPU..more than likely it has affected the PCI-E freq somehow, that is making the slot unusable.


----------



## CL3P20

working mod for GTS250 now..strange brand IC for GPUv and vMEM..but I think I found mod locations..testing tonight..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
working mod for GTS250 now..strange brand IC for GPUv and vMEM..but I think I found mod locations..testing tonight..

lol, i hope it works out good







i cant wait


----------



## Protezione

Cl3P20, any input on this card? I cannot overclock it at all from stock, which isn't terribly surprising since BFG does a good job with factory overclocks. What do you think you could do to it considering it has a full cover water block. Also, can you do anything about cap squeal?

http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgrgtx2851024ocxe.aspx

Thanks! If you think you can do some magic to it, and I can find a replacement card to use while its gone, I am hoping to send it to you!

At 20* ambient, the card runs at about 40*c.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well... Bad news.

I've come to the realization that since my board is working, I can't afford to send it your way. I have about $35 to my name. My birthday is the 27th, but I have to save all of my money for Spain next semester.

I'll DEFINITELY let you know when I get back from Spain and I'v working.


----------



## CL3P20

Its no problem. I am buggered out with this GTS250 right now anyhow







Cant get any solid info on the IC's for the mods..they look like generic RT's







..but between that and working 6x days/week my brain is melting!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What are the IC #'s and maybe I can help you do some research


----------



## CL3P20

..didnt write em down yet..already had a few rounds with Google.. = nuthin

They are similar to the ones on your 2600 though... uP6whateverwhatever..Im a dumb4ss..I got pics..here









GPUv









..mem's pretty easy, I can figure that one np ..got 2x spots I am looking at for GPUv mod right now..lower left side of the IC in the pic..6th pin up from the bottom..should make the 5th pin on the lower left OVP mod..

Whats tough is- the IC's on the front..which = hard to poke at with the stock cooler in the damn way :swearing:


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay I cant read the the IC # but I will do some research and see what I can find out about the card. Im sure someone out there has done it already


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thanx for helping with mah card voltage_drop.
Im sorry i make it hard for you CL3P20...xD
Good luck with working/trying to mod


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks baastian







...I just wish I had my water loop all setup still...would make this easier right now. I am searching for pencil mod atm..then will solder once I have confirmed the location for the mod.

* the GPU has Hynix mem rated for max speed of 1250mhz...btw..From what I have seen on the GPU, I will need to add more than 1x cap for mem phase. As the voltage drops .01v at each mem IC...so starting- I measure 1.96v at the closest mem IC..at the furthest mem IC I measure 1.91v







...less than ideal. So I will be putting 3x more caps in-line to try to "extend" the nominal mem voltage to all IC's...as well as caps for GPUv and mod etc.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah okay, well i dont really care how much there are, if its all working properly im happy








if you can put them something like you did with that other mod with repositioned caps it would be awsome









for the mem, newegg says its rated at 2200mhz, is there a devider or something? If that would be 2x, the mem would be max 2500mhz, kinda low imo...







(me is nub







)

anyways, good luck with it


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Man I tried to find info on this card but I cant find anything on it without the chip #, Im sorry, wish I could have helped.


----------



## CL3P20

Since the IC's are generics I just have to compare the findings/pics to other mods.. 3870 is close..but I dont think the same. This weekend i will have enough time to nail it down Iam sure.

@ baastian- Yeah..2.5ghz max is prolly the limit..you might get higher, but not for daily use I dont think. The biggest problem right now with the mem is the voltage droop from one end of the PCB to the other...so correcting that first...then we shall see if the mem clocks better


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Since the IC's are generics I just have to compare the findings/pics to other mods.. 3870 is close..but I dont think the same. This weekend i will have enough time to nail it down Iam sure.

@ baastian- Yeah..2.5ghz max is prolly the limit..you might get higher, but not for daily use I dont think. The biggest problem right now with the mem is the voltage droop from one end of the PCB to the other...so correcting that first...then we shall see if the mem clocks better









hmm okay, we'll see the difference between stock mem and max clocked mem








@that vdroop, how do you mean? a difference between the vmem on one side of the gpu and the vmem on the other side?

anyways, gl with working, and we'll hear from you around the weekend


----------



## CL3P20

For the mem droop... If you look at how the memory is layed out on the PCB, its in a 'ring' around the GPU.. Well starting at the mem IC closest to the PCI-E power connection, I read 1.97v...from there, working my way 1x mem chip at a time, towards the video connections...voltage droops .01-.03v at each mem chip. By the time you are measuring voltage at the last mem chip, voltage is down to 1.908v









^^^ That _will_ make OC range short..as half of the mem is starving for adequate voltage just to run stock clocks/settings..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


For the mem droop... If you look at how the memory is layed out on the PCB, its in a 'ring' around the GPU.. Well starting at the mem IC closest to the PCI-E power connection, I read 1.97v...from there, working my way 1x mem chip at a time, towards the video connections...voltage droops .01-.03v at each mem chip. By the time you are measuring voltage at the last mem chip, voltage is down to 1.908v









^^^ That _will_ make OC range short..as half of the mem is starving for adequate voltage just to run stock clocks/settings..


ah i get it now







Is there a difference between 512mb/1gb models? less mem ic's? 
anyways, how do you fix that, use something like a wire between the ic's so they all get the voltage #1 gets? 
That would mean you need 7 wires extra, or you could do 2 mem ic's with 1 wire, would be a hell of a job i guess...


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
For the mem droop... If you look at how the memory is layed out on the PCB, its in a 'ring' around the GPU.. Well starting at the mem IC closest to the PCI-E power connection, I read 1.97v...from there, working my way 1x mem chip at a time, towards the video connections...voltage droops .01-.03v at each mem chip. By the time you are measuring voltage at the last mem chip, voltage is down to 1.908v









^^^ That _will_ make OC range short..as half of the mem is starving for adequate voltage just to run stock clocks/settings..

Wow I never knew this, what's the best solution to this and is it present with all cards or most G92s?

I assume juicing the voltage would work to certain degrees but would there be a way to indivually volt mod each memory chip to get more stable voltages and clocks across the board?

this could explain why when my memory goes in a bechmark it generally happens around the same time..?


----------



## PizzaMan

I believe he is talking about adding caps to stabilize the vdroop on the memory modules. I'm wondering if he is thinking about adding caps for each module.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I believe he is talking about adding caps to stabilize the vdroop on the memory modules. I'm wondering if he is thinking about adding caps for each module.


^^^ This









I will be adding caps to the back of each IC, to help carry the current further along without droop.

@ the d0ctor- No its not present on all GPU's.. it is very dependent on the power circuitry for the PCB and the amount of mem chips on the board. With this GPU..it is a 1GB ..so mem IC's are larger..like 1GB single sided RAM sticks compared to 1GB double sided. *Capacitance is the issue though*..not nearly enough to keep voltage constant over such a long distance, and under heavy draw.

...this is also what is helping Patch's 5870 nail 1.4ghz mem clocks on stock voltage


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds great, good thing I just ordered 20 6.7v 2200uf caps in addition to a few dipper switches and SMRs to go along with my new 8800gt and accelero, also got a 90cfm fan and some mx-2 for the accelero so I'm hoping to get a successful OCP/OVP mod on the new card to go along with secondary caps and the standard vmem and vgpu

this thing is going to be coated with hotglue and random solder points, do you think that a XFX 512mb 8800gt will require caps over each memory IC, I couldnt mind it especially if it can help me get over 1000mhz, I'd love to take a few single card hw cups and sli aswell


----------



## CL3P20

Should help some..would be great if you get Samsung and can run 1.2+ghz for mem speeds..either way though, measure at each IC..and make your decision from there


----------



## tha d0ctor

now are the IC's the individual vmem measure points and you put the + end of the smr on the vmem readpoint just like the + end goes on the vgpu read points right?

samungs FTW my current pny gets me 1250mhz at around 2.15-2.22


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


now are the IC's the individual vmem measure points and you put the + end of the smr on the vmem readpoint just like the + end goes on the vgpu read points right?

samungs FTW my current pny gets me 1250mhz at around 2.15-2.22



No, he is talking about the individual clusters of resistors behind each mem module. Never poked around on them.

CL, make sure to most some pics, I'm interested as well.


----------



## tha d0ctor

ohh. I guess I'll stick to the basic capping points until I truely know what im doing then, I'd like to see some pics too sonce he gets a chance to get an idea what exactly is required and get an idea of the possible results


----------



## CL3P20

Here are the labeled points to give you some idea...all mem voltage points are marked in red.. [9800GT shown but you get the idea]. Measure at the clusters on each IC to check droop.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmmkay, so youve got to solder 8 extra caps... good luck with it








but i get the idea now


----------



## tha d0ctor

so would you put caps over every one of those resitors then or one over the in and one over the out so one on each right/bottom side of those resistors?

also cl3, I remember seeing a few posts about that modded alpha dog you had thats now in patch's hands I believe, when you drafted up that mod were you able to find the actual pinout of that gpu chip (BN-9G) because I assume this will be the same IC on my XFX that's coming in the mail and I see no way how I will be able to OCP/OVP it without that datasheet




























Also does may attached picture look right.. but where is the damn OCP/OVP


----------



## CL3P20

the mods for the XFX work..I have confirmed them..the pics you posted are the correct ones indeed. As for OCP..no I never found a solution for OCP, though I never really got to serious with that GPU [owned it for a little over 1.5yrs..mod'd one day and sold it the next].

As for the mem-capping: In the pic I posted above, there are 1x set of SMD caps in most groups... 1x of those caps will receive an additional capacitor. I am going to try 4x additional caps at first [going every other mem chip basically..] and see if that is enough to kill the droop across the lot of memory.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I feel like one of those black resistors is going to be the place for the OCP mod but I have no way to back this up since I can't find a single datasheet for the chip. Is there any specific voltage I should check for on the card at the legs of one of those resistors or a possible resistance to ground that could help lead me towards it being the correct resistor. Also do you think XFX technical support would be able/willing ot provide me with a datasheet for that component?


----------



## CL3P20

I highly doubt XFX is gonna release any info that is useful.. As for OCP..it should be relatively close to the mod point..even connected through a resistor, and back to the IC. I think resistance will most likely be close to or just over 1k ohms...

hope that helps


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds good I found a few possible resistors on my old xfx card, one right next to the mod point (parallel) at around 1.2k and two others that are 1.5k each between the 503 and the C644 on this picture, they are the black SMRS 152 that are mirrors of each other










this could almost make sense that one is the voltage in and one is out to keep the voltages stabilized. I figure once i get a successful vmod I'll try throwing an additional 1.2k smr on the top of the single one first and see if I get any results and then i'll try the others, I figure it won't brick the card.. and if it does add another to the stack of bricks.... im becoming a mason over here :/

maybe I'll be lucky and get a reference design in the mail though..

also if I do this OCP/OVP successfully will I notice a drop in VGPU on idle?


----------



## JMT668

hmm what can you do with a XFX 4830?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
this could almost make sense that one is the voltage in and one is out to keep the voltages stabilized. I figure once i get a successful vmod I'll try throwing an additional 1.2k smr on the top of the single one first and see if I get any results and then i'll try the others, I figure it won't brick the card.. and if it does add another to the stack of bricks.... im becoming a mason over here :/

maybe I'll be lucky and get a reference design in the mail though..

also if I do this OCP/OVP successfully will I notice a drop in VGPU on idle?

Well..those SMR's might be 1x/power phase [liek reference G92 PCB for OCP mod]. Doesn't that GPU have 3x power phases for GPUv?







Im not sure what to think.. to distracted with the stink of burnt PCB still lingering in my CPU room









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
hmm what can you do with a XFX 4830?

4830 mods are the same as the 4850, so long as the PCB is a reference design. There are a few oddball PCB revisions though.. 4830's mod quite well..and scream with good cooling. 800mhz core would be a cinch.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I was reading a post on XS that showed (what I thought was an XFX) 8800gt that only had two power phases so that's a possibility that those two identicle points may be part of the OCP/OVP controller. I wish that this IC actually had at datasheet available online. I've seen similar IC's on other XFX cards so it could be some proprietory chip of theirs. Sorry to hear about the GTX.. what are you thinking about as a replacement?

Also when you used the XFX card for the mod how did you determine what the vgpu solder point was? did you have a tutorial or did you find the datasheet a while back? i've seen a few different PCB pics of this card or similar that have essentially the same IC but with different writing on it. I hope this card that comes in the mail is reference but judging by the ebay pics it looks about the same - black - shortened pcb


----------



## tha d0ctor

Sorry for the little double post but after an hour of googleing through everything pertaining to the "BN-9G" PWM / Chip I was not able to find anything about a datasheet, not even at potential manufacturer sites. All I found were countless accounts from people world wide who all concluded that a datasheet for this GPU's IC does not exist.

Fortunately I was able to determine from this site, that the XFX cards with this (BN-9G) PWM are dual phased opposed to the single phased reference G92 or tripple phased G80s. This only reaffirms my belief that these two sister SMRs near the O503 writing on the PCB are the voltage controllers for the OVP/OCP (152 SMRS --- 1470 Ohms/each).










I guess the best bet at this point will be to solder or use my DMM during an initial bios flash or hardvolt mod to read the voltage coming through these and see if it changes it proportion to the VGPU and or VID


----------



## CL3P20

Nice job! Confirming the # of phases is a big help to identifying a lot about the IC and the circuit. Sounds like you have a good plan too.

As for the mod, It was originally posted by a member over on XS. I tried it..it worked.


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha I can thank the koreans and japanese for the abundance of information about the power phases. apparently their GPU reviews talk about memory and GPU ICs, power phases and the brand and stock voltages of memory chips and etc. Ideally the datasheet would be key but these traces are near impossible to see on the black PCB anyways.

The seller is located in Pennsylvania so the GPU should be arriving shortly, probably early next week. In my research I noticed XFX did make an 8800gt that had a reference PCB so maybe I will get this oppurtunity. Either way I won't have to go through the trouble of constantly removing my waterblock since I managed to get a decent deal on that accelero

now all I have to do is wait for thaat and my caps and SMRs to come in and I should be in business, hopefully it won't be too hard finding that cap locations on this card.. only time will tell though


----------



## CL3P20

*New pics..

Baastian's GTS250:* Added- 4x 2.5v caps for vMEM and 3x 6.3v caps for GPUv










































Qwk '06 run..

















..preliminary results, before VR mods are good! GPU is now holding stable clocks to:

828mhz core
1944mhz shader
1170mhz mem

..almost 75mhz OC for core and vmem on stock voltage.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cool update CL3P20, the caps are looking good








those clocks are nice







i wonder what they'll do with some more volts!


----------



## tha d0ctor

you might want to put the card on water but I'm sure they will do a lot, what brand memory chips is it BTW?

that black PCB is sharp too


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


you might want to put the card on water but I'm sure they will do a lot, what brand memory chips is it BTW?

that black PCB is sharp too










CL's water loop was turned into a chiller and has recently craped on him. I'm guessing the acetone eat up his hoses. Prbly does a number on the gaskets in the blocks to.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*New pics..

Baastian's GTS250:* Added- 4x 2.5v caps for vMEM and 3x 6.3v caps for GPUv










































Qwk '06 run..

















..preliminary results, before VR mods are good! GPU is now holding stable clocks to:

828mhz core
1944mhz shader
1170mhz mem

..almost 75mhz OC for core and vmem on stock voltage.


How do u know WHICH SMD caps to solder on on the memchips?

I mean can u spot them on my pcb too?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
you might want to put the card on water but I'm sure they will do a lot, what brand memory chips is it BTW?

that black PCB is sharp too









hynix IC's..rated max is 1200mhz..stock voltage of 1.95v and 1100mhz clock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
CL's water loop was turned into a chiller and has recently craped on him. I'm guessing the acetone eat up his hoses. Prbly does a number on the gaskets in the blocks to.

Actually, the Feser tubing I used this last time, expanded to 2x its normal size after ~8days in acetone..it only happened at the ends of my loop [as I drain it after each use







] but still..with the deformation and having to reinsulate..it was gonna take hours. On top of that..my pump has some growth jammed on the rotor = removal + re-insulating + re-priming =









I just dont have that kind of time anymore to deal with that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
How do u know WHICH SMD caps to solder on on the memchips?

I mean can u spot them on my pcb too?

Yes..they are the tiny ones, in pairs around the edge of the mem chips







measure them for voltage with the GPU powered up to confirm.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Actually, the Feser tubing I used this last time, expanded to 2x its normal size after ~8days in acetone..it only happened at the ends of my loop [as I drain it after each use







] but still..with the deformation and having to reinsulate..it was gonna take hours. On top of that..my pump has some growth jammed on the rotor = removal + re-insulating + re-priming =









I just dont have that kind of time anymore to deal with that










Yea, sounds like a pain in the 'antec silver five'.


----------



## theo.gr

So CL am i good to assume that these are the pairs u r talking about?I am 99,9% sure that they bare the chips voltage!


----------



## CL3P20

..those are the ones indeed

*minor setback for me..blew my volt meter at work..amperage spike = sizzle/stink..no more DMM..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*minor setback for me..blew my volt meter at work..amperage spike = sizzle/stink..no more DMM..


=epic fail?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*









..those are the ones indeed

*minor setback for me..blew my volt meter at work..amperage spike = sizzle/stink..no more DMM..


ΜΑΑΗ...








I dont think its worth the risk to short something for a few MHz in my current main card...Since the 5770 is core limited...
Will try this on my 6200 though!!!I might give it some more Mhz!I am sure its MEMORY limited!









Feel 4 yr loss pal....


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah..flags are half mast today, over the death of a long-time friend ...the Fluke 12B. I was working on a -48v rack...measuring current, and the control unit I was wiring up, spiked..causing amperage to shoot up..blew my DMM before the fuse for the circuit blew







. My boss is picking me up another one..just have to wait a day or two.









This has really not been my week for my electronics..


----------



## tha d0ctor

welcome to my life CL, I have stack upon stack of dead GPUs undeer my belt with really nothing to say for it


----------



## theo.gr

I ve only fried my first ever GPU back on 2005 when i my interest for pc s started!I didnt know what was GPU!!!Lol and 1 day i rememebr i had opened my case and had my x600xt under a screw driver when i accidentally broke couple of resistors and that as it...2 of the mem chips were hitting boil degrees upon boot...!!!
It has now been useful to me for practicing soldering and scavenging caps...!!!
If only i had it now...I d mod the hell out of it!


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha I've replaced resistors before without knowing their values and have gotten the card to post and then win some hwbot points, the only thing is without a volt mod its stocks vgpu is like .85v because of 1 wrong SMR


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey CL3P20, any updates?


----------



## CL3P20

waiting on new DMM..to continue prelimb mods. Going carefully with GPUv, ...first had to map all the resistances around the mod area..then look for continuity with ground points..but now that my DMM had died..I am blind until I pickup a new one this week.

I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Oh, no problem at all, thought you already had one from your boss








Its not a problem that you do it carefull







Maybe you where so busy that you didnt think about updating it...xD


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah..I was supposed to go on Friday to pick up the DMM...was literally miutes from walking out the door of my office, and I get an emergency call from ATT to drive 2.5hrs to run a RF jumper for them..as they are integrating some new equipment...and are 1x jumper short. So..I grabbed the cape and left..screwed up my whole friday night too..







and no DMM.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh lol, you probably love your job...xD couldnt they get one themselves?









anyways, i dont need it soon, so take your time, i was only wondering


----------



## just a noob

cl3, do you think this is repairable?:







i posted this in the vmod gallery as well


----------



## CL3P20

posted RE in other thread...but no.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I have around dead 8800's that look like that, my first volt mod attempt and the worst vMEM attempt of my life, sorry it had to be a GTX 285 man


----------



## just a noob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I have around dead 8800's that look like that, my first volt mod attempt and the worst vMEM attempt of my life, sorry it had to be a GTX 285 man









at least i didn't kill both of them


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice finding a silver lining. +rep for the optimism!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey CL3P20, any updates? xD
i cant wait


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I came across a bit of money from my birthday. If I were to send you the board, from when you get it, what's the fastest you could turn it around? I'm leaving for Spain January 9th.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

EVGA GTX275 1792mb on the way to CL3P20, so he can do some nice mods


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


EVGA GTX275 1792mb on the way to CL3P20, so he can do some nice mods










sexy.. did you decide to SLI th gtx 275s bastian?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


sexy.. did you decide to SLI th gtx 275s bastian?


depends, for 24/7 use im going to SLI them, for the gaming etc.
But for benching im going to run the modded 275 at the highest oc possible, and the GTS250 as physx. Cause that card will be sent too. So 2 modded GPU's.

It would have been a lot nicer if i could mod my stock gtx275 too, but im not going to take the risk of doing it myselve yet. And i wont sent it to the usa, wait for the mods and let CL ship it back, that would take too much time and cost too much.

Maybe im going to buy a 3 or 4 way sli mobo, so i can use those gtx's and the gts.


----------



## CL3P20

GTX275 in! just got finished up with some pre pics..stripping the stock cooling off now to get a clear view of the power circuitry before capping and adding vmeasures.

*this is a EVGA 275/SC, Rev 1.0 with the ADP4100 GPUv 6x1 phase controller...looks like I will be capping input and output stages if the stock cooler/mod locations will allow... pics to come soon.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I came across a bit of money from my birthday. If I were to send you the board, from when you get it, what's the fastest you could turn it around? I'm leaving for Spain January 9th.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
GTX275 in! just got finished up with some pre pics..stripping the stock cooling off now to get a clear view of the power circuitry before capping and adding vmeasures.

*this is a EVGA 275/SC, Rev 1.0 with the ADP4100 GPUv 6x1 phase controller...looks like I will be capping input and output stages if the stock cooler/mod locations will allow... pics to come soon.

So I guess that was a no-go


----------



## tha d0ctor

you brining your PC to spain?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
GTX275 in! just got finished up with some pre pics..stripping the stock cooling off now to get a clear view of the power circuitry before capping and adding vmeasures.

*this is a EVGA 275/SC, Rev 1.0 with the ADP4100 GPUv 6x1 phase controller...looks like I will be capping input and output stages if the stock cooler/mod locations will allow... pics to come soon.

nice, youve got the card








i thought it wasnt an SC, cause they dont have it at newegg with 1792mb ram...









but if you think it is, its only better


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
you brining your PC to spain?

Nope. I wish. But I'll be doing a refresh this summer, so there's no point trying to fix it. I'm planning on 980x and a couple 5850's, probably on the EX58A-UD5 when it comes.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
So I guess that was a no-go









Sorry i missed your post..I have been so extremely busy with work, I have not had much time for anything else. GPU's are getting attention after 10pm nowadays..cause I am spread so thin









* @ Baastian, its not labeled as a SC, yet has some interesting similarities..Im gonna compare the stock BIOS' later on..and look for more clues. Gotta check default speeds again too


----------



## wierdo124

CL3P20, what can you do for the GTX260 core 216 55nm?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
CL3P20, what can you do for the GTX260 core 216 55nm?

I can do "MOAR" ..just depends on your cooling and ultimate intentions with the GPU..you have the soft moddable 260? If so..adding 2ndary caps and modding for vMEM would be the best bet for additional speed. Poor shaders just want to be cold though..limiting them ~1.5ghz on stock cooling..with or without mod.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
* @ Baastian, its not labeled as a SC, yet has some interesting similarities..Im gonna compare the stock BIOS' later on..and look for more clues. Gotta check default speeds again too









hmm, newegg claims that its got these specs:
Core Clock 633MHz
Memory Clock2268MHz

And the SC should have:
Core Clock 648 Mhz (v.s. 633 Mhz standard)
Shader Clock1458 Mhz (v.s. 1404 Mhz standard)
Memory Clock2376 Mhz (v.s. 2268 Mhz standard)

I dont really know if there are much hardware changes on the SC, but it would only be better if its a lower clocked SC with more ram...









(btw, its Bastiaan







)

grtz


----------



## CL3P20

..planned mods for GTX275

GPUv
vMEM
input GPUv caps
output GPUv caps
output vMEM caps
v-measure points

in the pics below, input power phases for the reference GTX275 are highlighted in Yellow, output phases in Red...and mod points Purple.









backside of GPU [all mods located here for cooling purposes, and compatibility with stock cooler]:










front side:









PCB will have a total of 4x additional input caps, and 7x additional output caps, once finished...most of which is located in a 3x3" area


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cool Ryan, i really cant wait








this'll boost up my fps, im sure, keep it up









[edit]
a little question:
whats that chip close to the connectors? it looks like an old gpu


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Cool Ryan, i really cant wait








this'll boost up my fps, im sure, keep it up









[edit]
a little question:
whats that chip close to the connectors? it looks like an old gpu









Correct me if I'm wrong but it's the RAMDAC, some chips have it internally in the core (G92) others externally (G80/G200). I couldn't tell you it's function for the life of me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thx, so it should do this:

Random Access Memory Digital-to-Analog Converter (RAMDAC) is a combination of three fast DACs with a small SRAM used in computer graphics display adapters to store the colour palette and to generate the analog signals (usually a voltage amplitude) to drive a colour monitor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAMDAC

The funny thing is that it looks like a gpu, so a gpu on a pcb with an other gpu...


----------



## CL3P20

update for Bastiaan's GTX275.. input caps are landed..output caps still need to soldered in, as well as vmeasure leads..









Lots of prep work, getting the caps/wires/shrink etc done..these pics are post ~3hrs of 'surgery'


































More to come as soon as I finish with the caps. Then GPU gets some qwk tests before VR's are added.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
update for Bastiaan's GTX275.. input caps are landed..output caps still need to soldered in, as well as vmeasure leads..









Lots of prep work, getting the caps/wires/shrink etc done..these pics are post ~3hrs of 'surgery'


































More to come as soon as I finish with the caps. Then GPU gets some qwk tests before VR's are added.









Beautiful work CL! I like the spider capping thing you got going on with the wires. Man If I couldnt do this myself I would definitely have you do the work for me. My mods look nowhere as clean as yours though.

@everyone else~This is one of the best modders I have seen to date and the clean soldering he does is flawless. If you've had any doubts about sending your card to him this should alleviate the doubt. A++


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Beautiful work CL! I like the spider capping thing you got going on with the wires. Man If I couldnt do this myself I would definitely have you do the work for me.

@everyone else~This is one of the best modders I have seen to date and the clean soldering he does is flawless. If you've had any doubts about sending your card to him this should alleviate the doubt. A++

everything voltage_drop said. that wire management is simply amazing and the liquid electrical tape is absolutely beautiful. It makes we want to ditch the hot glue gun altogether.

like votlage_drop said if I didnt do this myself I would be CL3P20's number 1 customer.. (and I would have a lot more working cards too







)


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks guys







...those black wires are gonna get nailed down and soldered in soon..had to take a break and let the tape on the output caps dry. I was going to arrange the output caps differently, but decided against it due to the long voyage this GPU will be taking.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
update for Bastiaan's GTX275.. input caps are landed..output caps still need to soldered in, as well as vmeasure leads..









Lots of prep work, getting the caps/wires/shrink etc done..these pics are post ~3hrs of 'surgery'









More to come as soon as I finish with the caps. Then GPU gets some qwk tests before VR's are added.









*thanx for the pics CL, its looking awsome, couldnt wish it would be any better









Quote:


Originally Posted by Voltage_Drop 
Beautiful work CL! I like the spider capping thing you got going on with the wires. Man If I couldnt do this myself I would definitely have you do the work for me. My mods look nowhere as clean as yours though.

@everyone else~This is one of the best modders I have seen to date and the clean soldering he does is flawless. If you've had any doubts about sending your card to him this should alleviate the doubt. A++

Indeed, lots of pm's will come your way, he'll keep you updated








so if you are not sure, just do it









Quote:


Originally Posted by CL3P20 
Thanks guys







...those black wires are gonna get nailed down and soldered in soon..had to take a break and let the tape on the output caps dry. I was going to arrange the output caps differently, but decided against it due to the long voyage this GPU will be taking.

From California USA to Bergambacht Netherlands(im pretty sure only 3 guys on ocn know it, cant say that about CA....xD) Google says its ~5400km, kinda far away xD*


----------



## tha d0ctor

what type of volt mods you having done to the card?


----------



## CL3P20

mods for the GPU will be:

GPUv
vMEM
input caps for GPU and mem phases
output caps for GPU
vmeasure

Final volts on stock cooling will be ~1.18-1.21v..GPU should see at least 150mhz increase for core and 200-300mhz for shaders..mem will be somewhat conservative..shooting for 50-75mhz OC on low voltage.


----------



## tha d0ctor

if I remember correctly my gtx 275 topped out at 1.18 with a bios flash . 01 gave me 10mhz core ontop of my previous overclock. I would love to see one at 1.25+, it's time for some WCing bastian


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, ive got a feeling that my case will be soon some waterpool, need some more blocks rads and pumps and get things startedxD


----------



## CL3P20

Pics soon...put the finishing touches on the 275 last night...just no time to take photos..Im off working for a bit in Frisco. Will upload with some benchies this week before they get packaged for shipment..est @ early next week for departure date.









*I re-did the layout of the caps on the 275 after first laying them down...didnt look 'pleasing' to the eye..i am very happy with the look of the final result though..its quite the monstrosity


----------



## Nelson2011

I just got in a 9800gt akimbo how far would it go with a vmod with the akimbo cooler


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
I just got in a 9800gt akimbo how far would it go with a vmod with the akimbo cooler

~750-800mhz core...shaders around 1836-1944mhz for air ...mem depends on actual IC's on the board..if they are Samsung, mods will bring 1200mhz speeds will decent cooling.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Pics soon...put the finishing touches on the 275 last night...just no time to take photos..Im off working for a bit in Frisco. Will upload with some benchies this week before they get packaged for shipment..est @ early next week for departure date.









*I re-did the layout of the caps on the 275 after first laying them down...didnt look 'pleasing' to the eye..i am very happy with the look of the final result though..its quite the monstrosity









nice







i cant wait to see him, thing will be a beast


----------



## CL3P20

..flashed GTS250 for higher start up clocks and modded mem timings today..as well as cleaned up the bad output caps and solder on the GTX275. Its all squeaky clean and ready again for capping..pphheww







..long day..I need a cold 1x


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..flashed GTS250 for higher start up clocks and modded mem timings today..as well as cleaned up the bad output caps and solder on the GTX275. Its all squeaky clean and ready again for capping..pphheww







..long day..I need a cold 1x

cool, gts will be in an other rig btw, at least i think so








keep it up


----------



## CL3P20

still drying.. just needs a qwk vMEM mod now..gonna test for vcore and temps first though. GPUv is good to waaaayyy past safe limits if you ever go -0







[its ~35F in my garage..so a qwk boot to 1.4v doesnt 'hurt']...anyhow, heres how the GTX275 looks now...










*really bad lighting on that pic..I'll get some pro shots once I get 'her' all cleaned-up..

*
** had to take better pics







...see post link here for the "real pics"*


----------



## CL3P20

*For Bastiaan:* please save these to your desktop to setup the GPU's once they arrive...you can re-test clocks with your CPU..but please abide to these fan profiles, using MSI afterburner

heres the GTS250- capped on stock volts and cooling










and the GTX275 clocks on 1.26v stock cooling










..as I already knew..1.7ghz would be a ceiling on air for the shaders..core is looking good and right on track @ +.01v for every 10mhz









**Good to note*- on the 275.. 2D -> 3D voltage increase is +.13v ...so tune 3D voltage to -.13v when in your desktop [2D environment]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome Ryan, looks very good








If you are about to send it i think you'll pm me, so waiting for that now.
Thanx for the pictures and information.


----------



## BSW_rama

9800GX2, GPU0 is dead.
Vgpu=1.15V in load=1.12V
FurMark








OVP=1.2V
Vgpu=1.19V in load=1.16V
3DMark2001









3DMark2006 837/1674/1000 gg

FurMark

[email protected]: 1.045V in load 1.025V 734/1836/1000


----------



## PizzaMan

Can you post some closer pics of the card?

Is that a x1 PCIe cable? How bad does that bottleneck it?

EDIT: Are you only running half the card? The second GPU only.

Double edit: Oh and Furmark is not a good idea when playing with V'modded cards.


----------



## BSW_rama

Quote:



Can you post some closer pics of the card?


nooo, it's my secret, after WR on LN2









Quote:



Is that a x1 PCIe cable? How bad does that bottleneck it?


yes PCI-E x1








vs 16x









Quote:



Are you only running half the card? The second GPU only.


yes only gpu1.


----------



## BSW_rama

my old test 1.48V 20*C of GPU in load


----------



## Somenamehere

Thats insane BSW_rama lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BSW_rama*


nooo, it's my secret, after WR on LN2










lol, it's not a secret now.









Anyway, I just wanted to see the cap job you did. Looks nice and neat. Did you add any extra inductors?

Oh ya, welcome to OCN. We have a growing V'modding group. Feel free to drop in on the Squad. Here and here.


----------



## BSW_rama

Quote:



Did you add any extra inductors?


yes from gpu0









Quote:



9800GTX+ (55nm) *890/1992*/1350 @ *v1.45*/v2.14 -


it is good? me for this need 1.25V


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BSW_rama*


yes from gpu0









it is good? me for this need 1.25V


 Nice job rama! ...and Yeah.. 1.45v core should be good for 1050-1100mhz with proper cooling...maybe a touch more even. If you have Samsung IC's for mem, you should bump vMEM to 2.21 or so... get that RAM over 1400


----------



## BSW_rama

thx *CL3P20* only on LN2 i will do Vmod. for me 1.15V is hard for cooling.
i use 1.05V max. GPU 56*C, VDDC 56*C
OVP 1.2V


----------



## CL3P20

... I didnt know OVP was sooo low! I have hardmod for GPUv for GX2... but not OVP.. is there no mod to fix this on these Voltera circuits? That GPU needs 1.3v+


----------



## BSW_rama

yes VT1165MF... i set in BIOS 1.15V and Vmod up to 1.2V and next 0V


----------



## CL3P20

Well compare the surrounding resistor map to a 2900XT... which has much higher OVP limit. You might be able to find OVP mod...

*PS- I'm getting NDA for Voltera soon


----------



## BSW_rama

*CL3P20* ok will wait








me need statistic "VDDC Current A" in FurMark at 837/1674 or 800/1998 with any voltage.


----------



## CL3P20

can you tell me... which pic is of the GPU that you _are_ using [Im not sure which pic is GPU/0 and which is GPU/1







]

this one...?









or this one...?


----------



## grunion

Can the 8800GT be modded via bios?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Can the 8800GT be modded via bios?

Most G92 have no adjustment in BIOS for voltage. If they do... it would be to ~1.22v ...or as high as any stock SCC model would have GPUv set to at default [sorry I cant be definite but there are a lot of 'off' brands/pcb rev's etc







]


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Most G92 have no adjustment in BIOS for voltage. If they do... it would be to ~1.22v ...or as high as any stock SCC model would have GPUv set to at default [sorry I cant be definite but there are a lot of 'off' brands/pcb rev's etc







]


Could you tell by looking at the bios?
I've got a pretty decent GT here, I know it has more headroom, if only..


----------



## CL3P20

No..adjusting bios voltage tables doesnt always = more GPUv.. even if there are voltage tables to adjust.







You must try and measure with DMM to confirm. If the bios flash does the trick, you will have increased OCP for the GPUv circuit as well









*what kind of GT is it...?


----------



## grunion

P/n bfge88512gtoce


----------



## CL3P20

Nice... BFG OC's are goooder







I had a 9800GTX OC that was just sex b4 I killed it..







: ...I think you will need OCP+GPUv+caps+sub-zero temps...and = good times at 1ghz+ core speed







should even get some boints if you bench '06 and Vantage with it + your quad...


----------



## BSW_rama

*CL3P20*
http://resources.vr-zone.com/newvr/i...d/IMG_0692.jpg
this gpu1 is work.


----------



## Valafar

CL3P20,
What all can you do to my Diamond 5850(reference model)?


----------



## CL3P20

Not sure if 5850 mod is cracked yet... Ive been out of the loop on the 5xxx's for a few weeks now. Busy busy...

* so maybe nothing... other than caps


----------



## PizzaMan

Does the 5850 have the uP6225 IC? If so, I have a VID mod and OCP for it. Just haven't posted it publicly yet.


----------



## Valafar

I think I have been triggering the ovp on this card judging from the current it pulls under stress using Furmark. I see spikes in the current draw, at least according to GPU-Z. It seems to cap at 92a before it drops off. Flashing to the Asus 5870 bios has yielded me better results as well as access to voltage registers to memory. It seems current draw caps at 96a now according to GPU-Z. Still not sure if the voltage registers for the memory actually work, but I have been able to up memory to 1200 from 1175 with core at 1080. I am kinda thinking this may be due to a 5870 possibly having relaxed timings on ram. Just a guess, I really don't know since I have no idea what the timing are on either one. So far it seems stable, running all the 3dmark and heaven benches successfully.

I have another 5850 out for RMA at the moment. Will probably be here in a couple weeks hopefully. I would be interested in getting caps on it, if nothing else. Maybe, with one to look at up close you might have more you can do to it? Either way, will give you a shout in a couple weeks once my other one comes back from RMA.


----------



## Valafar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Does the 5850 have the uP6225 IC? If so, I have a VID mod and OCP for it. Just haven't posted it publicly yet.

I have the reference model with the Voltera IC on it. I can post some pics if needed.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valafar*


I have the reference model with the Voltera IC on it. I can post some pics if needed.



Someone was hinting at potentially being able to get Voltera info.


----------



## Valafar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Someone was hinting at potentially being able to get Voltera info.










Yeah I saw that CL3P20 mentioned it. Hoping by the time my other 5850 comes back there will be some new info on what can be done with it


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's OCP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


1. Use these or create your own CCC limits in RBE to allow for more OC headroom
5850 Asus BIOS edited OC limit for CCC
2. Use beta, custom BIOS found here-> http://www.people.freenet.de/BAGZZlash/RBE_124beta.exe


----------



## Valafar

Okay, seems radioshack, or at least the one here doesn't carry anything that small in regards to caps and vr's. Is there a reputable online retailer you guys can recommend as to where to purchase these components from?


----------



## CL3P20

my petition for NDA has been sent in... wish me luck.


----------



## Patch

Good luck!


----------



## BSW_rama

how kill OCP?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BSW_rama* 
how kill OCP?

On which GPU...? There is an OCP mod for G92's on Xtremesystems... I'll see if I can dig through the posts and find it [dont have that 1x saved in my 'mod library'


----------



## sweffymo

Do you think my 4890 Toxic would hit 1150-1200 Core with new caps + a vmod on the Toxic cooler it came with? Also, would the memory be able to handle that? I can already hit 1065 core on the stock 1.4v...


----------



## CL3P20

Probably not... close but, no I doubt 1.1ghz unless your at least on water. With speeds that high, you are gonna start getting temp limits before anything...and believe the GPU only needs 1.4v for that speed, due to the temp its at now


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Probably not... close but, no I doubt 1.1ghz unless your at least on water. With speeds that high, you are gonna start getting temp limits before anything...and believe the GPU only needs 1.4v for that speed, due to the temp its at now









Yeah, I would be more worried about the VRAM more than the chip itself really... The card maxes out at 1065 even though the temps are very low for being clocked that high (I've never seen 80c EVER on my card) which leads me to believe that it's either the VRMs, VRAM, or caps that are overheating and holding it back.

Edit: To clarify, my 4890 came from the factory at 1.4v to support the 960/1050mhz factory clocks.

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## CL3P20

If your much over 60c I doubt youll ever see those speeds...I would shoot for 40c load temps so you can lower core voltage a bit, and hopefully then you could have 1.1ghz for stable use. As I said earlier..the core really just needs to be cold. It will fly with a little less voltage.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
If your much over 60c I doubt youll ever see those speeds...I would shoot for 40c load temps so you can lower core voltage a bit, and hopefully then you could have 1.1ghz for stable use. As I said earlier..the core really just needs to be cold. It will fly with a little less voltage.

Hmmm...









Yeah... If I want to get 40c load I'd definitely need to use water; I usually get in the low 70s at 100% load on 48% fan. I get around 64c load on 100% fan, but I don't think I'd be willing to put up with the 70dB that that entails.

I don't really need this for benchmarking; a better CPU would boost my HWBot points better than a crazier OC. I already have higher clocks than most people with 4890s on HWBot but they all have better processors.

Alright, thanks again for the quick response!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
If your much over 60c I doubt youll ever see those speeds...I would shoot for 40c load temps so you can lower core voltage a bit, and hopefully then you could have 1.1ghz for stable use. As I said earlier..the core really just needs to be cold. It will fly with a little less voltage.

I couldnt have said it any better than that, good advice CL


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Dang I should have come here first...

What kind of mods can be performed on a 5870 and 5850 and I want to learn how to do them myself if anyone can help.

Also, is the cap mod for the 5850 helpful for raising memory clocks since you can't change the voltage for the memory normally?


----------



## Schmuckley

oh..I will soooo be taking advantage of this..Bookmarked!


----------

